# Woah, these 6 month labs...



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 17, 2019)

I was freaked out when I received my lab results today.  

Total testosterone, > 1,500 ng/dL
Free Testosterone(Direct) - 32.1 pg/mL
Estradiol, Sensitive - 52.3 pg/mL
SHBG - 34.4 nmol/L

Here is the kicker, I followed my .43 ml dose every 3.5 days to the letter for the past six months...  So...  How in the heck did this happen?  

I lost a total of 20 pounds, but, I believe I shed more fat than anticipated and added more muscle than I thought.  I'm still a pudge, but I had a lot of visceral fat that seems to have come off.  Like going from a 46" waist measured through the center of my belly button down to a 41 to 42" waist in the same location.

I'm just worried that the doctor is going to freak.  The only difference between now and six months ago is that I periodically inject shallow im in my quads, which could be part IM and part subcutaneous.  I pinned quad the Thursday before these labs and I tend to recall Dr. Crissler saying something about sub-q requiring less total testosterone to achieve the same numbers.

Also, I stopped taking my thyroid medication in January due to the shortage of NDT and they refused to switch me to synthetic.  As a result, My thyroid labs seem normal:
T4,Free(Direct) - 1.47 ng/dL
Triiodothyronine (T3), Free - 3.5 pg/mL
TSH - 1.9 uIU/mL

My CBC and cholesterol are normal with the exception of my LDL and HDL cholesterol ratios, which are better (EDIT) but still bad due to genetics.
Overall cholesterol:  169 mg/dL
HDL:  31 mg/dL
LDL:  114 mg/dL

Historically, the HDL and LDL have always been bad, so we can't blame TRT on this.  My labs right before TRT were HDL 32 MG/DL and LDL 109 MG/DL.  This has been consistent since I started having routine bloodwork in 2014 with HDL never going above 35 and LDL never going higher than 130.

Oddly, this happened once before where I hit 1496 on 250 mg of sustanon per week and that doctor couldn't explain it either...  It was a one time incident where it creeped past the 1,000 to 1,100 that I usually run.  I just hope my doctor doesn't ASSume anything...


----------



## daddyboul (Mar 17, 2019)

Hes your doctor you should just tell him what you are using, and the doctor would be an idiot not to realize you are on something with those numbers.

The only thing I can think of is maybe your source doesn't have very consistently dosed gear

Good job on the results you have made though, and its good to see your cholesterol hasn't changed much since starting AAS.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 17, 2019)

daddyboul said:


> Hes your doctor you should just tell him what you are using, and the doctor would be an idiot not to realize you are on something with those numbers.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is maybe your source doesn't have very consistently dosed gear
> 
> Good job on the results you have made though, and its good to see your cholesterol hasn't changed much since starting AAS.



This is the thing though, I was actually compliant for these labs and my testosterone came from a compounding pharmacy.  I'm just wondering if the HCG somehow kicked up my natural production, or if the testosterone was dosed incorrectly?  The only thing I did differently is I got off HCG for a month to see if another issue was being caused by it because I was suffering from high estradiol sides, and I added it back the month before my labs.  The higher than usual estradiol isn't new to me because every time I start HCG it runs high for the first couple of months then levels out.  

This is the second time this has happened where my numbers were higher than expected, the first was a 1496, and the only common denominator in both of these situations is that I was either administered or administering compounded testosterone either from the doctor or a trusted pharmacy.  There is no way in hell I would have had blood drawn if I knew my numbers were going to be this out of whack.  This is going to cause me to sandbag my next set of labs with half doses two weeks before!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 17, 2019)

So take less test? If you don't need much to have levels in the 600 to 900 range, good for you, means less money on scripts.


----------



## DF (Mar 17, 2019)

.5ml 125mg/5 days puts my trough total test between 900-1300.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 17, 2019)

I just got my physical this past week and my T levels came back high as well. It could be the HCG, because I was taking some clomid a few times a week leading up to my blood work (on top of my TRT dose) and mine came in around 1100 when I expected it to be in the high 800s. The only thing I can think is that the clomid raised my natural levels a bit and thus raised my total level.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 18, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> So take less test? If you don't need much to have levels in the 600 to 900 range, good for you, means less money on scripts.



While I should be able to get by with less now, I bet they still try to say I need the same amount every 11 or 12 weeks due to the life of the testosterone once the seal is broken...  Regardless, I can play that game...

At least I tend to remember that being an issue a few years ago where people were prescribed 100 to 125 mg per week and the pharmacies balked at doling out 10 ml bottles for patients on the lower doses.  Then along came the 1ml ampules at an even higher price...  At least mine sells me two 5ml bottles, so that may not be as big of an issue in my case.


----------

